# Panasonic PT-AE900U HD Home Cinema Projector Deal



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Panasonic PT-AE900U
HD Home Cinema Projector
$400 Mail-in Rebate Available
Resolution: 1280 x 720
Contrast Ratio: 5500:1
$1,899.99
Item # 994903
Plus Shipping & Handling










$400 Mail-In Rebate and Blockbuster Rental Card Available:
Valid for orders placed January 27, 2006 through May 31, 2006.

Online price $1,899.99
Less mail-in rebate -$400.00
YOUR COST $1,499.99

Please note that this is a manufacturer's mail-in rebate and it should not be submitted through the Costco Rebate Center. 

*Rebate is subject to its terms and conditions.

The new PT-AE900U-EC is a native high-definition home theater projector that produces stunning, film-like images with a dramatic 5500:1 contrast ratio.

Capable of displaying ultra-sharp, ultra-clear HD pictures up to 14.5-feet wide, the PT-AE900U is equipped with advanced, new digital picture-enhancing features allowing you to enjoy "Hollywood picture quality" in the comfort of your own home.

Features:

* Resolution: 1280 x 720
* Brightness: 1100 ANSI Lumens
* Contrast Ratio: 5500 : 1
* No. of Colors: 16.7 million
* Aspect Ratio: 16:9
* Display Technology: LCD
* H Sync: 15 - 70 kHz
* Dot Clock: 100MHz
* Inputs: Component RCA (Y,Pb,Pr)
* Inputs: RGB (D-sub 15 pin)
* Inputs: S-Video
* Inputs: Component Video Input
* Inputs: Video In
* Inputs: HDMI
* Lens: F 1.9 - 3.1, f 21.7 - 43.1mm
* Zoom: Manual Zoom
* Zoom: Manual focus
* Image Size: 40 - 200 inches diagonal
* Keystone Correction: Â±30 degrees electronic (auto)
* Weight - 7.9 lbs
* Dimensions - 13 3/16" W x 3 23/32" H x 10 5/8" D


Shipping & Terms

This item is covered by Costco's guarantee to refund your purchase price if you are not completely satisfied. Costco's guarantee applies, even though this item may not be covered by the manufacturer's warranty, because Costco is not an "authorized" dealer of the merchandise.

Shipping will be calculated at checkout based on your ship-to location.

Standard shipping is via UPS Ground. The estimated delivery time will be approximately 7 - 10 business days from the time of order.

Express shipping is via UPS Air. The estimated delivery time will be approximately 3 - 6 business days from the time of order.

Please choose your shipping method at checkout.

Costco.com offers merchandise which complements our warehouse product selection. Therefore, most items available on our web site are unique to costco.com.

Costco.com products can be returned to any of our more than 400 Costco warehouses worldwide.

Link to item


ProjectorPeople.com may match or beat this deal!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

The rebate also includes a $300 Blockbuster gift card.

*This offer ends May 31.*


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Just a heads up, this sale is still going strong. I wish I was in the market.


----------

